
Xi calls on Chinese not to waste food as crop shortage fears grow - Reedx
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/Xi-calls-on-Chinese-not-to-waste-food-as-crop-shortage-fears-grow
======
duxup
This sounds like a sort of preoccupation by those in power rather than a real
risk at this point.

